# Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro



## HAPE-1909 (22. September 2013)

Hallo,
seit gestern bin ich Besitzer eines kleinen Angelbootes (Fishhunter 280 Basic).

Da ich auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling bin und nicht mal weiß, ob mir das Vertikalangeln vom Boot gefällt, wollte ich für den Anfang die Kosten in relativen Grenzen halten - Ausstattung soll aber trotzdem angeschafft werden.

Ich angel mit dem Boot ausschließlich an nur 2 Seen, die einen Durchmesser von ca. 500 m haben und teils bis ca.30m tief sind.

Fragt mich nicht warum, aber ich habe jetzt mal 3 verschiedene Modelle von Lowrance im Auge.
Bin aber absolut nicht auf die Marke fixiert! 

Modelle wären: 

1. X-4 Pro  Fest- oder Heckmontage ca. 97-117 Euro

2. Elite 4x dsi  Heckmontage ca. 200 Euro

3. Mark 5x dsi Heckmontage ca. 220 Euro


Modell 1 ist natürlich recht einfach gehalten. An sich - meiner Meinung und Verhältnissen - absolut ausreichend.

Aber wo besteht der große Unterschied zwischen den beiden anderen Modellen? 
Ich muss sagen, das mir das Elite 4x dsi schon allein wegen des Farbbildschirms gefällt.
Was wäre denn dann der große (?) Vorteil des Mark 5x dsi, wenn dies teurer ist, aber keine Farbe (muss ja kein Qualitätsmerkmal sein) hat? 

Mir geht's nun um ein paar Tipps im praktischen Gebrauch, was ist notwendig, was überflüssig (da nur an 2 Seen eingesetzt)... 

Festmontage wäre kein Problem, tendenziell würde ich aber eine Montage am Elektromotor (gibt so Bausätze zum anbringen) bevorzugen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für ein paar Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## clauso (26. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Was willst du mit dem Echolot bezwecken?

Das Erstgenannte ist ein wirkliches Echolot worauf auch Fische zu erkennen sind. Nummer 2 und 3 (ich habe das Elite 4x DSI GPS) sind keine wirklichen Echolote, sondern Bodenstrukturscanner.

Zum Vertikalangeln würde ich kein DSI Gerät nutzen.

Gruß


----------



## Tigersclaw (26. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Huhu, ich hab das x4-pro seit ungefähr 2 Jahren im Einsatz. 
Zum Struktur finden isses ausreichend, aber mehr auch nicht. Ich hab bisher noch nicht die perfekte Einstellung gefunden, damit es mir zuverlässig Fische anziegt. Mal seh ich gar nix... mal is das ganze Echo voll (was beides unwahrscheinlich war). Was mich am meisten stört, ich hab NIE sicheln... immer nur Kleckse oder Wolken.
Ich würd bisl Geld sparen und paar euros mehr ausgeben 

claw


----------



## stefansdl (26. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Also wenn DSI...dann nur als Kombigerät...ansonsten nimm doch das normale Elite 4x...oder das Garmin 300C ...in Sachen Preis/Leistung ganz weit vorne...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Mahlzeit,
vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps!

Hatte gedacht, das man mit dem DSI-Gerät nochmals mehr Optionen/Möglichkeiten hat. Das es aber nicht besser, sondern nur anders ist, wusste ich nicht.
Daher fällt das dann wohl aus der Wertung!


Damit tendiere ich nun zwischen dem "günstigen" Lowrance X4-Pro oder dem Elite 4x für ca. 50 Euro mehr.

Ohne jetzt wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben, tendiere ich aber eher zum Lowrance Elite 4x, anstelle dem Garmin 300c.

Hauptsächlich möchte ich nur die Tiefen und Kanten sehen - Fischsicheln sind natürlich auch interessant (daher bei der Farbausgabe vielleicht einfacher zu erkennen!?).
Und allein von den Fotos des Bildschirms (ja ja, sind bei Beschreibungen nicht immer sooo aussagekräftig), die Optik des Gerätes usw. gefällt mir das Lowrance Elite 4x einfach besser, als das Garmin.
Werd mir nun nochmal genau die Daten durchlesen und vergleichen, ob mir die ca. 40 Euro Unterschied (Lowrance-Garmin) wert sind.

Eins von den beiden wird es dann wohl werden!



Vielen Dank also für die Tipps!!!


----------



## stefansdl (29. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben, tendiere ich aber eher zum Lowrance Elite 4x, anstelle dem Garmin 300c.
> 
> Hauptsächlich möchte ich nur die Tiefen und Kanten sehen - Fischsicheln sind natürlich auch interessant (daher bei der Farbausgabe vielleicht einfacher zu erkennen!?).
> Und allein von den Fotos des Bildschirms (ja ja, sind bei Beschreibungen nicht immer sooo aussagekräftig), die Optik des Gerätes usw. gefällt mir das Lowrance Elite 4x einfach besser, als das Garmin.
> !



Hi,

die Bilder können tatsächlich verwirren...aber das Bild vom Garmin täuscht sehr..die beiden liegen auf einer Stufe...das Garmin hat ein klein wenig mehr Leistung...ein weiterer Vorteil des Garmins wäre eine sehr einfache Bedienung...


----------



## LenSch (30. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Schonmal das Lowrance Mark 5x Pro angeschaut?
Ich besitze es jetzt sein einigen Monaten und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Springerric (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Welches Echolot für kleines Geld? Lowrance Mark 5x DSI - Elite 4x DSI - X4 Pro*

Wenn Ihr ab 60 m bis X m Tiefe noch Fische erkennen wollt kauft ein Gerät im weit höheren Preissegment. Mir reicht zum Fischen in N das Mark 5 pro um Bodenreliefs, Rinnen, Bänke, Berge und damit die Fischstandorte zu finden.


----------

